# Finally got the new band website done!



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just finished the new band website www.mudcreek.ca yeehaw!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cool site! way to go!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like it. Very attractive, informative and professional.

BTW the clips are great but could be of better quality. I found them a bit muddy. I really like Danni's vocals though and the whole band sounds energetic and tight.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> I like it. Very attractive, informative and professional.
> 
> BTW the clips are great but could be of better quality. I found them a bit muddy. I really like Danni's vocals though and the whole band sounds energetic and tight.



Thanks for the input! Yeah wanted to get something up ASAP so it's a very basic recording live off the floor no eq, no mix. Hoping to get some quality ones soon but figured in the meantime it gives a pretty decent idea of what the band is like.

- - - Updated - - -



ezcomes said:


> cool site! way to go!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Good site. Very easy to navigate and read.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Very cool. Well done!

Neil


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks nice. Which one are you ?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I like it. Very attractive, informative and professional.
> 
> BTW the clips are great but could be of better quality. I found them a bit muddy. I really like Danni's vocals though and the whole band sounds energetic and tight.


I agree, the vocals are great she has a very strong commanding voice, the mix needs a little more mixing. I hope we see and hear more from the group.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Looks nice. Which one are you ?


The Pleasantly plump older guitar player  Brendan

- - - Updated - - -



fredyfreeloader said:


> I agree, the vocals are great she has a very strong commanding voice, the mix needs a little more mixing. I hope we see and hear more from the group.


Thanks, I really lucked out with her. Unfortunately it was not recorded into separate tracks we just took a direct feed from the board and not the actual house mix. But I think until we can get something else put together it gives a good idea of what the band is like. Thanks for the input!


----------

